# question



## Tea Chick (Sep 1, 2014)

Do working line German Shepherds make good LGDs?


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 1, 2014)

Absolutely Not! 
Have working GSD and have for all my life. Current dog was Sch. started. They are NOT livestock guardians in any way shape or form.


----------



## Tea Chick (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you!

What is Sch.?


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 1, 2014)

Schutzhund.

My current bitch did well at the National Sieger  a few years back. She was young 6-9 month class. Awarded a VP with high ranking, but somewhere along the line her trainer was not good and we got her at 1 year. She has extreme endurance, highly obedient but we have had to work with some of her issues.

When anyone puts on the winter carhartt Bib/Coveralls (the black ones) she thinks it is the "suit" and she is ready for action. We have worked with it and she is much better LOL but she immediately still growls and is ready. She has a very strong bite but is non-aggressive. My female pyrenees HATES her. As fast as my GSD is she is no match for any of our pyrs or our Anatolians.


----------



## Tea Chick (Sep 1, 2014)

My DH does the dogs.  We don't show, but he watches bloodlines very carefully and is active in the GSD community online.
I understand what you mean about the coveralls; don't carry a tennis ball onto our property if you're trying to sneak around, she'll bark and hold (I think that's what it's called; she sits in front of the person and won't stop barking). lol
Schutzhund; DH would have gotten that right off, but I don't do much with the dogs (as long as they come and sit for me, I'm good).


----------

